# Old Sears Grinder



## pawoodswalker (Oct 27, 2012)

Bought this old grinder in the original wood crate that it was shipped in. It is a Model 5540, I searched all over the net and cant find any info. I put 5 lbs of meat thru it in seconds so cant wait  to try more.















IMG_0885.JPG



__ pawoodswalker
__ Oct 27, 2012




















IMG_0886.JPG



__ pawoodswalker
__ Oct 27, 2012








.


	/********************************************************
	This Script will be included in all web pages 
	to show an Icon on Mouse over, 

	Clicking the Icon will show a Zoominto Viewer (a Flash made viewer) to Zoom the Image Content

	********************************************************/
	var tmppluginServername = "http://www.zoominto.com/zoomapi/";
//tmppluginServername= "http://localhost:9999/zoomapi/"
	var versionswf="1100";

	versionswf="";

	var tmppluginSwfname=""

	tmppluginSwfname=tmppluginServername  + "zoomplugin" + versionswf + ".swf";

	var tmppluginimageURL=tmppluginServername + "displayimage.php?image=";

    var protocol = "http://";

    var isInternetExplorer = navigator.appName.indexOf("Microsoft") != -1;

	plugin_run();

    function BrowserZoomPlugin() {
        var ua, s, i;
        this.isIE = false;
        this.isNS = false;
        this.version = null; 
        ua = navigator.userAgent;
        s = "MSIE";
        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {
            this.isIE = true;
            this.version = parseFloat(ua.substr(i + s.length));
            return;
        }
        s = "Netscape6/";
        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {
            this.isNS = true;
            this.version = parseFloat(ua.substr(i + s.length));
            return;
        }
        s = "Gecko";
        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {
            this.isNS = true;
            this.version = 6.1;
            return;
        }
    }

    var browser = new BrowserZoomPlugin;
    var dragObj = new Object;
    dragObj.zIndex = 0;

    function zoominto_dragStart(event, id) {
        var el;
        var x, y;
        if (id) {
            dragObj.elNode = document.getElementById(id);
        } else {
            if (browser.isIE) {
                dragObj.elNode = window.event.srcElement;
            }
            if (browser.isNS) {
                dragObj.elNode = event.target;
            }
            if (dragObj.elNode.nodeType == 3) {
                dragObj.elNode = dragObj.elNode.parentNode;
            }
        }
        if (browser.isIE) {
            x = window.event.clientX + document.documentElement.scrollLeft + document.body.scrollLeft;
            y = window.event.clientY + document.documentElement.scrollTop + document.body.scrollTop;
        }
        if (browser.isNS) {
            x = event.clientX + window.scrollX;
            y = event.clientY + window.scrollY;
        }
        dragObj.cursorStartX = x;
        dragObj.cursorStartY = y;
        dragObj.elStartLeft = parseInt(dragObj.elNode.style.left, 10);
        dragObj.elStartTop = parseInt(dragObj.elNode.style.top, 10);
        if (isNaN(dragObj.elStartLeft)) {
            dragObj.elStartLeft = 0;
        }
        if (isNaN(dragObj.elStartTop)) {
            dragObj.elStartTop = 0;
        }
        dragObj.elNode.style.zIndex = ++dragObj.zIndex;
        if (browser.isIE) {
            document.attachEvent("onmousemove", zoominto_dragGo);
            document.attachEvent("onmouseup", zoominto_dragStop);
            window.event.cancelBubble = true;
            window.event.returnValue = false;
        }
        if (browser.isNS) {
            document.addEventListener("mousemove", zoominto_dragGo, true);
            document.addEventListener("mouseup", zoominto_dragStop, true);
            event.preventDefault();
        }
    }


    function zoominto_dragGo(event) {
        var x, y;
        if (browser.isIE) {
            x = window.event.clientX + document.documentElement.scrollLeft + document.body.scrollLeft;
            y = window.event.clientY + document.documentElement.scrollTop + document.body.scrollTop;
        }
        if (browser.isNS) {
            x = event.clientX + window.scrollX;
            y = event.clientY + window.scrollY;
        }
        dragObj.elNode.style.left = dragObj.elStartLeft + x - dragObj.cursorStartX + "px";
        dragObj.elNode.style.top = dragObj.elStartTop + y - dragObj.cursorStartY + "px";
        if (browser.isIE) {
            window.event.cancelBubble = true;
            window.event.returnValue = false;
        }
        if (browser.isNS) {
            event.preventDefault();
        }
    }


    function zoominto_dragStop(event) {
        if (browser.isIE) {
            document.detachEvent("onmousemove", zoominto_dragGo);
            document.detachEvent("onmouseup", zoominto_dragStop);
        }
        if (browser.isNS) {
            document.removeEventListener("mousemove", zoominto_dragGo, true);
            document.removeEventListener("mouseup", zoominto_dragStop, true);
        }
    }






    function imgplayerprogress_DoFSCommand(command, args) {
        var imgplayerprogressObj = isInternetExplorer ? document.all.imgplayerprogress : document.imgplayerprogress;
    }






    function zoominto_addElement(divIdName, htmlval) {
        try {

            var newdiv = document.createElement("div");
            newdiv.setAttribute("id", divIdName);
            newdiv.setAttribute("title", "");
            newdiv.style.position = "absolute";
            newdiv.style.display = "none";
            newdiv.innerHTML = htmlval;

			document.body.appendChild(newdiv);;
        } catch (e) {
        }
    }



    function zoominto_addmyelems(divIdName, htmlval) {
        try {

            var newdiv = document.createElement("div");
            newdiv.setAttribute("id", divIdName);
            newdiv.innerHTML = htmlval;

		   document.body.appendChild(newdiv);;
        } catch (e) {
			//_L(e);
        }
    }


    function zoominto_initializelements() {

        zoominto_addElement("plugpanel", "<a href='javascript:zoominto_showflash()'><img class='myplug_img' src='" + tmppluginServername + "zoomicon.gif' alt='ZoomInto: Pictures, Images and Photos' /> ");
        zoominto_addmyelems("plugincheck_0909", "<div id='div_plugin_img_player' style='  position: absolute; padding: 12px; left: 50%; top: 50%; visibility:hidden; display:none; z-index:102; vertical-align: middle;'>");
    }


    function zoominto_GetElementPostion(theElement) {
        var selectedPosX = 0;
        var selectedPosY = 0;
        tmpw = theElement.width;
        tmph = theElement.height;
        while (theElement != null) {
            selectedPosX += theElement.offsetLeft;
            selectedPosY += theElement.offsetTop;
            theElement = theElement.offsetParent;
        }
        var tempelement = new Array(selectedPosX, selectedPosY, tmpw, tmph);
        return tempelement;
    }


    function plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(Xwidth, Yheight, divid) {
        var scrolledX, scrolledY;
        if (self.pageYOffset) {
            scrolledX = self.pageXOffset;
            scrolledY = self.pageYOffset;
        } else if (document.documentElement && document.documentElement.scrollTop) {
            scrolledX = document.documentElement.scrollLeft;
            scrolledY = document.documentElement.scrollTop;
        } else if (document.body) {
            scrolledX = document.body.scrollLeft;
            scrolledY = document.body.scrollTop;
        }
        var centerX, centerY;
        if (self.innerHeight) {
            centerX = self.innerWidth;
            centerY = self.innerHeight;
        } else if (document.documentElement &&
            document.documentElement.clientHeight) {
            centerX = document.documentElement.clientWidth;
            centerY = document.documentElement.clientHeight;
        } else if (document.body) {
            centerX = document.body.clientWidth;
            centerY = document.body.clientHeight;
        }
        var leftOffset = scrolledX + (centerX - Xwidth) / 2;
        var topOffset = scrolledY + (centerY - Yheight) / 2;
        var o = document.getElementById(divid);
        var r = o.style;
        r.position = "absolute";
        r.top = topOffset + "px";
        r.left = leftOffset + "px";
        r.display = "block";
    }


    function pluginalertShow(layerid) {
        document.getElementById(layerid).style.visibility = "visible";
        document.getElementById(layerid).style.display = "block";
        plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(280, 115, layerid);
        document.getElementById("plugin_btn_activate").focus();
    }


    function pluginalerthide(layerid) {
        document.getElementById(layerid).style.visibility = "hidden";
        document.getElementById(layerid).style.display = "none";
    }




	function zoom_getValidString(){

		return "&isValidviewer=1";// all things are valid


	 }


    function zoominto_showflash(zoomres) {

        try{
			if(zoomres == undefined)
				zoomres="600x442";

			zoomarr=zoomres.split("x",2)
        var divimgplayer = document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player");
        divimgplayer.style.display = "block";
        divimgplayer.style.visibility = "visible";



		//old movie 550 400
         // plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(600, 371, "div_plugin_img_player");
		  plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(parseInt(zoomarr[0]), parseInt(zoomarr[1])+120, "div_plugin_img_player");
     //   zoominto_setImage();

         zoominto_changeobject(document.getElementById("plugpanel").title,zoomres);

	        } catch (e) {
        }

    }


    function zoominto_closeflash() {
        var divimgplayer = document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player");
        divimgplayer.style.display = "none";
        divimgplayer.style.visibility = "hidden";
    }


function hidezoomicon(){
document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";

}

    function getMouseX( e ) {

    return e.pageX

    || ( e.clientX + ( document.documentElement.scrollLeft

    || document.body.scrollLeft ) );

    }

    function getMouseY( e ) {

    return e.pageY

    || ( e.clientY + ( document.documentElement.scrollTop

    || document.body.scrollTop ) );

      }

function dhtmlLoadScript(url)
{
   var e = document.createElement("script");
   e.src = url;
   e.type="text/javascript";
//   document.getElementByTagName("head")[0].appendChild(e);

    document.getElementById("addiv").appendChild(e);
}


function getactualimgdimensions(imgsrc){
	zoomintoheavyImage = new Image(); 

zoomintoheavyImage.src = imgsrc

 var tempelement = new Array(zoomintoheavyImage.width, zoomintoheavyImage.height);
        return tempelement;



}
    function plugin_run() {

 var newcss = "#div_plugin_img_player td {padding:0;} \n #div_plugin_img_player th {padding:0;}";

    if ('\v'=='v') /* ie only */ {
        document.createStyleSheet().cssText = newcss;
    } else {
        var tag = document.createElement('style'); tag.type = 'text/css'; document.getElementsByTagName('head')[0].appendChild(tag); 
        tag[ (typeof document.body.style.WebkitAppearance=='string') /* webkit only */ ? 'innerText' : 'innerHTML'] = newcss;    
    }



		     var image = document.getElementsByTagName("img");
		var totimgLength=image.length;


        zoominto_initializelements();

        for (var i = 0; i < image.length; i++) {

			 if (image_.className.match("myplug_img")){
				     image.onmouseout = function (evt) { 
						document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";
					}

		}// Zoom icon hidden

		zoomarrdim= getactualimgdimensions(image.src);
		//arrdim[0] - width  arrdim[1] - height

            if (!image.className.match("myplug_img") &&
                zoomarrdim[0] > 50 && zoomarrdim[1] > 60) {

                image.onmouseover = function () {imgvals = zoominto_GetElementPostion(this);

				document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.display = "block";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "visible";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.left = imgvals[0] + "px";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.top = imgvals[1] +  "px";document.getElementById("plugpanel").title = this.src;};
                image.onmouseout = function (evt) { 

				imgvals = zoominto_GetElementPostion(this);

				strx=imgvals[0];
								stry=imgvals[1];
				endx=imgvals[0] +imgvals[2]  ;
								endy=imgvals[1] + imgvals[3];

				tmpcurx=evt.pageX;
				tmpcury=evt.pageY;

				if(tmpcurx > strx && tmpcurx < endx && tmpcury > stry && tmpcury < endy ){

						l=1 
				}
				else{		
					document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";

				}


				};




            }// End of Condition Image smaller

			if(zoomarrdim[0] == 1 && zoomarrdim[1] == 1){
				// remove Image element
				image.style.display="none";
								image.style.visibility="hidden";
			}

        }
    }




    function zoominto_URLEncode(clearString) {
        var output = "";
        var x = 0;
        clearString = clearString.toString();
        var regex = /(^[a-zA-Z0-9_.]*)/;
        while (x < clearString.length) {
            var match = regex.exec(clearString.substr(x));
            if (match != null && match.length > 1 && match[1] != "") {
                output += match[1];
                x += match[1].length;
            } else {
                if (clearString[x] == " ") {
                    output += "+";
                } else {
                    var charCode = clearString.charCodeAt(x);
                    var hexVal = charCode.toString(16);
                    output += "%" + (hexVal.length < 2 ? "0" : "") + hexVal.toUpperCase();
                }
                x++;
            }
        }
        return output;
    }


    function Closeiepluginpanel() {
        closeflash();  
    }




    function logme(txtstr) {
//        try {
        //alert(txtstr);
		return "";

    }


    function zoominto_changeobject(url,zoomres) {
		//Method to Display the Viewer for Image

		imgName_bfr=(tmppluginimageURL +url + zoom_getValidString())

		escimgName_bfr=escape(imgName_bfr);

        trkval = "?chkme=" + imgName_bfr + "&rootstr=" + tmppluginServername;
        pagetitle = "";
        urlstr = zoominto_URLEncode(document.location);
	zoomarr=zoomres.split("x",2)



		 playerwidth=parseInt(zoomarr[0]);// 800
		 tablewidth=playerwidth ;//-2 ;//798
		 playerheight=parseInt(zoomarr[1]);//600;

		  adwidth=468;//playerwidth -10 ;//768;
		 adheight=60;

	   document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player").innerHTML = "<div onmousedown=\"zoominto_dragStart(event, 'div_plugin_img_player')\"  style='height:24px;margin-left:0px;position:relative;width: "+playerwidth +"px; z-index: 99; background-color:#ECECEC'> <MAP NAME='zoomintomap187'>    <area shape='rect' coords='0,0,108,24' href='http://www.zoominto.com' alt='Zoominto'  target='_blank'/>  <table width='"+playerwidth+"' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'  style='border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;border-bottom:none' >     <tbody><tr>       <td><table  cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>         <tbody><tr bgcolor='ECECEC'>           <td  background='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/bluebacku.jpg' align='right'><table width='"+tablewidth+"' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>             <tbody><tr>               <td><div align='left' style='height:24px' ><img style='cursor:pointer' USEMAP='#zoomintomap187'  height='24' width='108' border='0' src='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/zoomintologo2.jpg'/>               <td height='24' ><span style='padding-left:4px;float:right' align='right'> <a  href='javascript:zoominto_closeflash()'><img height='21' width='21'border='0'  src='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/close.jpg'/><span style='float:right' align='right'><select style='height: 20px;'  id='resselect' onchange='zoominto_showflash(this.value)'><option value='600x442'>Default<option value='690x509'>115%<option value='750x553'>125%                                                                      <!--comment-->		<div style='border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;border-bottom:none;margin-top:-2px;background-color:#FFF'><object classid=\"clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000\" codebase=\"http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,0,0\" width=\""+playerwidth+"\" height='"+playerheight+"' id=\"editor\" align=\"middle\">	<param name=\"allowScriptAccess\" value=\"sameDomain\" />	<param name=\"allowFullScreen\" value=\"false\" />    	<param name=\"chkme\" value=\""+imgName_bfr+ "\" />		<param name=\"rootstr\" value=\""+tmppluginServername + "\" /><param name=\"movie\" value=\""+tmppluginSwfname+"\" /><param name=\"quality\" value=\"high\" /><param name=\"bgcolor\" value=\"#ffffff\" />	<embed src=\""   + tmppluginSwfname +  trkval+"\" quality=\"high\" bgcolor=\"#ffffff\" width=\""+playerwidth+"\" height='"+playerheight+"' name=\"editor\" align=\"middle\" allowScriptAccess=\"sameDomain\" allowFullScreen=\"false\" type=\"application/x-shockwave-flash\" pluginspage=\"http://www.adobe.com/go/getflashplayer\" />	<div style='border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;border-top:none;margin-top:-2px;background-color:#FFFFFF'><table width='"+playerwidth+"' style=''>       <tbody><tr>              <td bgcolor='#FFFFFF'><div align='center'>         <table width='100%' height='60' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>           <tbody><tr>             <td bgcolor='#ffffff' > <div align='center' ><iframe width=\""+adwidth+ "\" height=\""+adheight+ "\" frameborder=\"0\" scrolling=\"no\" vspace=\"0\" src='"   + tmppluginServername + "ads/remoteads.php5?extension=firefox&hostarea=zoominto&contenturl="+ document.location  +"&width="+adwidth+"&height="+adheight+"' name=\"google_ads_frame\" marginwidth=\"0\" marginheight=\"0\" id=\"google_ads_frame1\" hspace=\"0\" allowtransparency=\"true\">                                  \n";



document.getElementById('resselect').value=zoomres;


    }


_


----------



## boykjo (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice... That will sure grind up some meat for sausage........................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 

Nice score


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 27, 2012)

Will probably grind for a lot of years. I like the gear box, mine has pulleys and a belt. When I have a lot of grinding, I always pull out my old stand by.


----------



## pawoodswalker (Oct 28, 2012)

It's a sears Roebuck company, got it cheap. I think it will out live me .


----------



## venture (Oct 28, 2012)

Neat find!

I'm wondering if it originally came with a motor or if the motor was to be supplied by the user?

Have you tried contacting Sears to see if they could give you any info and history on it?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pawoodswalker (Oct 28, 2012)

Pretty sure the motor is original. The motor says kenmore on it


----------



## venture (Oct 29, 2012)

It sure looks like a fun grinder to own and use.

Good luck in your search for the history.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pawoodswalker (Oct 30, 2012)

Still haven't found anything on this yet, called sears and got no help.


----------



## roller (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice score !


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice score and will probably last for years!


----------



## pawoodswalker (Nov 17, 2012)

All painted and plate and blades sharpen


----------



## pawoodswalker (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## big casino (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## pawoodswalker (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks , it really dose a nice job, I did 8 lbs of pork loin with the fat cap on in. About 2 mins. I couldn't keep up with it.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 19, 2012)

I like seeing and using "old stuff" especially when original condition and functionality has been restored.


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 19, 2012)

I have found in the "Hoarder's Room"....lol.....my Grandmother's Universal Grinder.  I just tried to take a pic...camera needs to be charged.  It's a hand crank..and needs just a tiny bit of cleaning.  Was talking to Hubby about this last nite.  She used to make Ham and Chicken Salad with that thing.  It clamps to the counter and goes great.  I have used it but it was years ago.  Yipeee...another toy!

Love the condition of yours, pawoodswalker!


----------



## pawoodswalker (Nov 19, 2012)

Not sure How old it is, I cant find anything online about it, But It works great.

A person can never have to many toys


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is what I found.  I love yours...but mine will work in a power outage....Bring on the Zombies!  (giggle)













DSCN3610.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Nov 19, 2012


















DSCN3608.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Nov 19, 2012






Our entire City was without power today for about 2 hours.  Reason for the left-handed joke.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## pops6927 (Nov 19, 2012)

KathrynN said:


> Here is what I found.  I love yours...but mine will work in a power outage....Bring on the Zombies!  (giggle)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mom had one exactly like it; she'd grind up leftover ham for ham salad.  Of course, dad had the store grinder downstairs in the meatroom but it wouldn't grind such a small amount so she used that.  She'd grind up pork hocks and saurkraut too in it (deboned, of course, after she'd cook the meat off them.  She'd grind the skin, fat and meat and kraut and make a sandwich spread with a slice of liverwurst on it too! Absolutely delicious with some horseradish and some tomato soup!)


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 19, 2012)

One thing, don't EVER stick your hand in the chute.  I've seen many a meatcutter lose 1-5 fingers/thumb hurrying and instead of a stomper that can be used, they use their fist thinking it won't 'catch'.  But, the fingers fly apart in it and grind up the whole hand until you turn it off.  PLEASE get a stomper for it and save your fingers, and never ever try to clear a clump or jam with a slender tool.  That can not only ruin the grinder, it can cause a flying projectile into someone's eye or face.  Turn the grinder off, unplug it, then tear it apart and clear it, put it back together, then resume.  It is the ONLY way to do it; safely.  It takes ½ of 1 second to lose fingers; I've witnessed it many times.  You get the hand out and it's a bloody stump.  Hopefully you pass out, but that just makes it all the more difficult to get it out, you slumped over the grinder, dead weight.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## venture (Nov 19, 2012)

I still have my Mom's.  A Universal #2.

I should set it out as a decoration even though it still works fine.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pawoodswalker (Nov 19, 2012)

Pops I do have a stomper, thanks for the warning. A person can never be to safe. Life changes in a second.


----------



## pawoodswalker (Nov 19, 2012)

Kathryn that's a nice little grinder, would love to have a small one like that for small amounts, I do have a manual 22 enterprise that I was going to add a motor to but never got a round to it.


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 20, 2012)

I know I have another one just like it in a box with other blades....it's just lost in the black hole somewhere in my house right now!  I do plan on cleaning it up and using it!


----------



## tranquilmoon27 (Mar 13, 2016)

hello, i was doing research on a vintage sears roebuck meat grinder model no. 619-5578  and saw this blog with pawoodswalker's pics and story.....just a note to your readers, i just listed this grinder on ebay.  ebay # 30189697760.....can negotiate on price

there are pics in the advert if any of your fellow smokers are interested.......tks for reading and happy smoking.


----------



## joel11230 (Mar 27, 2016)

I have this old Reynolds mixer/grinder. I am needing parts for it













image.jpeg



__ joel11230
__ Mar 27, 2016


----------



## boykjo (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice rig.............................


----------



## joel11230 (Mar 27, 2016)

boykjo said:


> Nice rig.............................Thumbs Up


Thank you, now if I can find the grinder attachments and the on off switch housing.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice! Built like a tank!

Good luck with it!

Hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## joel11230 (Mar 27, 2016)

JP61 said:


> Nice! Built like a tank!
> Good luck with it!
> Hope you find what your looking for.


 It is. I bet it weighs at least 150lbs. I lift 100lb bags of cement at work and I cannot lift this by myself. No way. I tried, lol


----------



## boykjo (Mar 27, 2016)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125162/reynolds-2-speed-22-qt-mixer


----------



## joel11230 (Mar 27, 2016)

boykjo said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125162/reynolds-2-speed-22-qt-mixer


Thanks, I saw that. He said he sold it.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 27, 2016)

Found this. it says if you dont see what your looking for to call them

https://www.restaurant-services.com/mixer-attachments/

You might have to retro fit from another brand


----------



## joel11230 (Mar 27, 2016)

boykjo said:


> Found this. it says if you dont see what your looking for to call them
> 
> https://www.restaurant-services.com/mixer-attachments/
> 
> ...


Hey thank you , I'll check it out. Yea I've been thinking I might have to use a different brand. I've been searching for Reynolds for two days, can't find anything.


----------



## joel11230 (Mar 27, 2016)

pawoodswalker said:


> Not sure How old it is, I cant find anything online about it, But It works great.
> A person can never have to many toys


That's ridiculous! What a score, very nice.


----------



## meat smoker2016 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey Pawoodswalker,

Is your Sears Meat Grinder still working you posted from 2010? I have one just like yours.  A Kenmore meat grinder. The date stamped on it is 1939.  I just got it cleaned up and painted yesterday. 

Thanks for posting a video showing the grinder.  It grinds the meat fast.  I sure am glad I found mine at a yard sale for $10.00.  It is the best find of the season!

Do you know what type of lube/oil you use for the gear box? 

Thanks!


----------

